# chimney rebuild quote



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Where are ya located? Just hire Dom to do it I hear his rates are really low. :laughing:


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

Well I 'm going to live dangerously this week I guess.. Thanks for all the input . I probably should back out and avoid the shady spots. I live in an ethnic area how should I put this it'll likely fall together, I wouldn't ask someone to drive any further than I would do, that's only added strife


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Put up a pic of the chimney and ill tell you what needs to be taken care of.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Diamond D. said:


> We are no longer, legally, allowed to do business on a handshake.
> 
> Going on four years now, all work demands a written contract.
> 
> ...



Thats the legal way here to. But we still do most on a handshake. If there's a problem and it goes to court the homeowner basically wins before you sit down.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I've seen some not so honest homeowners exploit that and get the job for free.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

:no:

Those are the ones that ruined it for everybody. 

D.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Huh, Canada, the land of handshakes and cash still being legal currency. The US is starting to sound like a real uptight place to work


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

dom-mas said:


> Huh, Canada, the land of handshakes and cash still being legal currency. The US is starting to sound like a real uptight place to work


The day I can't do a handshake deal is the day I retire.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah, "Government Rule", that's how some people want it these days. :blink:

They can't do anything for themselves, gotta have "Big Brother" take care of them. 

Not me. :no: But I seem to be in the minority anymore. :sad:

I always liked Canada...Well except for that one time, (jerk OPP).

D.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Diamond Dave...NOT down wit OPP


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Diamond D. said:


> Yeah, "Government Rule", that's how some people want it these days. :blink:
> 
> They can't do anything for themselves, gotta have "Big Brother" take care of them.
> 
> ...


Yeah no one likes the OPP...I'm with ya there.


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

trusting in a handshake is a bit like walking on water. Should be done this week if the rain ever stops Dang it wrong picture


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Looks like the mortar is pretty well shot most of the way down. I'd tear it all down and rebuild it.

Just my opinion.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I would at least take it down to the roofline. If you cant match the bricks take the whole thing down if it will bother you. Its a pretty basic chimney, pay the guy when he is done. It looks like there is a shingle problem, cant really tell, but the bottom is wet but the top isnt>? Weird.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

The brick is spalled another 7 courses below the roofline and maybe cracked 2 courses below that. I would probably replace the brick another 2 or 3 courses below the cracked bricks just because they will most likely come up anyway. You can see the flashing not attached to the chimney any longer. Cap is probably in poor shape as well.


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

it's wet , I can't stand the rain, will be taking to the roof line, I opted to do the flashing myself, it doesn't have to be complex. There are quite a few spalled bricks all the way down, but the mortar is good.. Chimney doesn't really leak into the house yet, I assume the condition is causing the other bricks to spall.


----------



## Nick520 (May 2, 2013)

If your paying someone to rebuild the chimney itd having him flash it while rebuilding. He can set the flashing into the brickwork as he builds. This way he can do the job in full and if there are future water problems with the flashing,you can point the the finger st him.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

why would you get the chimney rebuilt but leave the bottom in bad shape. The spalled brick will allow more water to enter creating more spalling further down. Fix it now. It would be like putting latex paint over top of oil base. It will look Ok until it all starts coming off, then you've already paid for a job that will have to be done again

Your chimney, do what you want


----------

